
The future of VIA x86 processors - fcambus
https://www.cambus.net/the-future-of-via-x86-processors/
======
FullyFunctional
Murky to be sure, but rather than fret about the future of x86, I'd much
rather spend time and money on RISC-V which holds a much better chance of
offering a future with choice. It's still early days so don't be discouraged
by the current paucity of chips to buy.

------
rasz
Zhaoxin x86 CPUs are not available anywhere, they are engineering samples at
best, more likely just paper products to siphon government subsidies.

